# Best home sorround sound speakers, talk amongst yourselves...



## Fussion289 (Apr 3, 2009)

yup this is another thread about what you think the best home theater speakers are. Break it up into subs, centers, bars vs center speaker etc.

What do you think is the best bang for your buck???


----------



## Fussion289 (Apr 3, 2009)

Personally I've heard the Bose and the Klipsh. In terms of sound I really like the quality klipsch puts out. My mother bought a set of the original Klipsch quintet satalitles and they just sounded awsome. But I have to admit the Bose sound pretty good as well and it would be a tough call if I were buying something today...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Are we including DIY? For a sub I just built a sealed DIYMA R12 with a 550watt plate amp. You don't need that much power but the out the door cost was about $350 for the equipment. If you used a less powerful amp it could come in under $300 for sure.


----------



## Fussion289 (Apr 3, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> Are we including DIY? For a sub I just built a sealed DIYMA R12 with a 550watt plate amp. You don't need that much power but the out the door cost was about $350 for the equipment. If you used a less powerful amp it could come in under $300 for sure.


Yes and why not??? Anything goes LoL


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Speakers: av123.com
Rocket Line for home theater and Ref for 2 channel for me

Not the subs though....


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

I could list MANY speakers that probably don't belong in here but I will say that the Klipsch THX Ultra II set up is pretty dam good for the money.

For a sub, I do not think I will ever go back to "buying" a sub. I think my DIY designs will just become more and more sophisticated... That said, anything from JL is nice (although their 10" and 12" win the almost but not quite award.)

-Matt


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

I could list MANY speakers that probably don't belong in here but I will say that the Klipsch THX Ultra II set up is pretty dam good for the money.

For a sub, I do not think I will ever go back to "buying" a sub. I think my DIY designs will just become more and more sophisticated... That said, anything from JL is nice (although their 10" and 12" win the almost but not quite award.)

-Matt


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

In my opinion, for "bang for the buck" I don't think the JL home subs really apply here.


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Everything is relative, so sure. If the skills are there though, DIY is the definition of bang for the buck.

-Matt


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

bballer123 said:


> Everything is relative, so sure. If the skills are there though, DIY is the definition of bang for the buck.
> 
> -Matt


Agreed


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I get my ideas there: 
Affordable$$Audio :: The E-zine For Frugal Audio Enthusiasts 

Hope that helps, 
Kelvin


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

Definitive Technology and Klipsch. I have a full Def Tech set up now. Bipolar towers with a 8' 250w powered sub in each. The center has an 8" 150 powered sub and BPX surrounds(surrounds for sale btw). The set up really opens space up and makes walls nearly vanish. I use a Def Tech 15" sub also, but I think you could us a DIY sub and get a better value.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Def tech stuff is $$$$. Or at least it was last time I was in Best Buy.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

For stuff at a decent price for Home Theatre I'm a fan of Krix, nice high quality stuff (made where I live). Sounds great for movies with nice top end and incredible impact, they seem a little reserved through the midrange but that is only noticable with music, for movies and the like they sound incredible.


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

Some of the Def Tech is high, but if you get a chance to check out the lower stuff they have available, its worth a listen. Just not many dealers that really carry a selection. The bookshelves, non powered, are great.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Creative Sound - Speakers and Parts Product List
DIY Kits

maybe one of those two, i haven't heard any, but they seem like a good value.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^I've been thinking about picking up a pair of SDX7's for sub duty for my horns.


----------



## 02VetZ06 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am going to have to second or third (whatever number we area on) for Definitive tech. they are a quality product so if the $$ is an issue used equipment sounds great and will still last forever at a reasonable price. you cant beat the Bi-polar design to get that open feeling like your right there in the movie.


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

check out emotiva.com. internet direct seller...their amps have been very well regarded and their speakers are great. i just bought myself some. no subwoofer out yet.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jul 2, 2006)

NHT threes for front, zeros for surrounds, center for center, and a diy sub. amazing.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

Paradigm with Boston sub. Very good combination. Really..., you'd be amazed...


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

this probably wont go over well but i ordered 3 eD 5T5's a few years ago (just before the 6T6's came out) to provide my front stage and they sound great. definitely not the best by any means but for the money, theyre great. 

DIY subs are the way for me. ive used a single AA atlas 12, 2 idmax 10's, and 2 RE XXX 6.5's, all powered by a puny 240 watt plate amp. all with great success.

Audiophile Loudspeakers and Subwoofers for Home Theater and Music - Ascend Acoustics, renowned speakers,subs,audio
Great Components Make Great Speakers


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I ran a ED 13Ov2 in a home theater sub for a long time. Ran like a champ! I still have it too!


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

I know you were ready, but you were bound to get 22 different answers.


----------



## Maceo23 (May 25, 2009)

If you want a great sounding band for your buck speaker, check out ascend acoustics. They are a great internet direct speaker company and sound great for the money. Also, they have a 30 day trial. I had a set of 340se LCR's and 170se rears. A great surround set. Def tech and klipsch are both love it or hate it type speakers, I personally am not a huge fan, but you can't argue with customer loyalty. The Klipsch Heritage line is great if you have the right front end on them (tube gear). For home theater subs, DIY is the way to go, however, more car subs, including JL are not designed for HT use. If you're going to uild your own sub, do yourself a favor and find a driver specifically designed for the application, and for gods sake, go big (no smaller than 15"). The most popular setup these days would probably be the Exodus Maelstrom X. As for power, go pro amp. You get much more power for only a little more money. The Behringer EP2500 is the most popular. If you really want to get crazy, the Maelstrom 21" is set to come out , that'll crack some sheet rock. Some other drivers to look at are the CSS SDX15, Ficar Q15-18, Mach 5 IXL 18, I personally run a tempest X. If you wanna buy a sub, svsound.com is the way to go.


----------

